

How to short bitcoins - eggspurt
http://qz.com/69630/how-to-short-bitcoins-if-you-really-must/

======
sciencerobot

      There are only 11 million bitcoins in existence, and there 
      can never be more than 21 million, so it’s not a very liquid 
      market. If a way ever emerges to break bitcoins up into even  
      smaller fractions, that might solve the problem
    

Bitcoins can be broken down.

1 BTC = 10^8 Satoshis.

So 21 million bitcoins are actually (21x10^6)x10^8 = 21x10^14 units of
currency.

------
ucflibrary
It isn't loading the right article?!

Got it: [http://qz.com/69630/how-to-short-bitcoins-if-you-really-
must...](http://qz.com/69630/how-to-short-bitcoins-if-you-really-
must/#69630/how-to-short-bitcoins-if-you-really-must/)

